# Operating System Problem



## Bobbin (Oct 30, 2011)

I am having problems with logging into websites or taking an eternity to log-into a website. This seems to happen most when:

1) PC goes into sleep mode and I need to enter log-in password to access PC.

2) After this happens nothing appears to work all that well.

3) Set the sleep mode to 5 hours in settings and seemed to work ok when continually logged-in

4) I am using NORD VPN which continually drops out after re-logging in.

Googled the issue and found a article that said a corrupt "boot sector" in the start-up process could be the issue.

Has anyone experienced this problem and if it could be the "BS" in start-up how do I determine that it is and how to fix it.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit, Build 19043, Installed 20210715124937.000000+600
Processor: AMD Ryzen 5 1600X Six-Core Processor, AMD64 Family 23 Model 1 Stepping 1, CPU Count: 12
Total Physical RAM: 16 GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 710
Hard Drives: C: 230 GB (155 GB Free); D: 2047 GB (1085 GB Free); E: 1953 GB (1039 GB Free); F: 1678 GB (1632 GB Free); H: 1772 GB (1681 GB Free);
Motherboard: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. B350 TOMAHAWK (MS-7A34), ver 1.0, s/n HA16151559
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver ALASKA - 1072009, s/n To be filled by O.E.M.
Antivirus: Bitdefender Antivirus, Enabled and Updated


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Try the following: first run DISM.exe and then System File Checker.
In the search box type > *cmd*
Right click > Select Run as administrator
In the Command Prompt window
Type [copy and paste]
*DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth*
Press Enter. 
Let it run to completion, it may take some time.
After you see a message that says 'The operation completed successfully'
in the Command Prompt window.
Now type [copy and paste] *sfc /scannow* 
Press Enter.
Again let it run until it has completed the scan.
Restart your pc and let us know if it has helped.

https://www.windowscentral.com/how-use-dism-command-line-utility-repair-windows-10-image


----------



## Bobbin (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for that. Ran the scans suggested and unfortunately did not fix the problem. Prior to running the scans last night I put the PC into 'never' for power mode in settings and my PC operated fine for the whole day. Ran the scans last night and when I booted-up this morning the following events occurred:

* when I first booted-up it took me at least 3 re-starts (normal) before I could get the system to load correctly.
* it may sound strange but when I boot-up (i.e. Nord is set to boot-up with start) if Nord doesn't start as soon as I log-in I know that the system will not work correctly. Sometimes it is very slow and the small disc just stays on the screen. Others it doesn't come-up at all.
* if it does boot straight away I can usually access websites straight away.
* however, as with this morning after running the scans I managed to log correctly (after the 3 restarts) and open 3 websites without a problem then set then set the system to power down after 15 minutes.
* went for a walk and when I logged in again after the time-out and went to acccess another website it came-up with an error message saying website could not be found.
* went through the same process as mentioned above (i.e. mutliple restarts) and when finally successful logged into websites OK.

I have had NORD for a couple of years and up until recent problems everything was ok.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Stop Nord from starting up when you turn on your pc and use your pc without it and see what difference that makes.
Use Task Manager > Startup tab > Disable Nord > Restart your pc.


----------



## Bobbin (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks again for you help. Disabled NORD and re-started PC. When booted.It took some time to load 3 main websites and when I tried a 3rd the attached message came-up. When I attempted to manually load NORD it just stayed on the blue NORD screen with dots continually pulsing (i.e. attempting to load). I then enabled NOR again and rebooted PC. It took 3 restarts for NORD to drop-in from start-up, Once it did, accessing websites was almost instaneous.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

I would completely uninstall Nord VPN from your pc and then re-install once you know your pc is accessing the internet without any problems.

Use the pc for a few hours without Nord installed and running - and let us know if that helps.
Always restart the pc once an uninstall is done.


----------



## Bobbin (Oct 30, 2011)

Ran the PC with 'never' on power sleep option for a few days to see if any issues. After PC was up and running (i.e. took 2 sometimes 3 restarts) it didn't miss a beat for the time it was on. Removed Nord earlier today and strangely when I booted PC Nord still loaded. Removed it using IOBIT uninstaller. Check in W programmes directory and it was gone from directory. Unusual to say the least.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Run the pc for a few days without Nord installed and let us know if that helps.


----------



## Bobbin (Oct 30, 2011)

Bobbin said:


> I am having problems with logging into websites or taking an eternity to log-into a website. This seems to happen most when:
> 
> 1) PC goes into sleep mode and I need to enter log-in password to access PC.
> 
> ...





blues_harp28 said:


> Run the pc for a few days without Nord installed and let us know if that helps.





blues_harp28 said:


> Run the pc for a few days without Nord installed and let us know if that helps.


Uninstalled NORD and ran PC without NORD for several days. Same issue continued to occur. Would sometimes boot in the morning on 2nd attempt and other days took3-4 reboots. After resuming PC from 'sleep power mode" had usual problem with accessing websites.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

I'd leave all power mode settings on Never, all the time.
Run chkdsk - CHKDSK checks the hard drive for bad sectors and tries to repair if needed. 
Click on Start - Search - Type *cmd*
Right click on cmd - select Run as Administrator. 
At the Command Prompt window - Type or copy and paste.
*chkdsk C: /r*
Press enter.
It will say drive is in use and needs to run on restarting the pc.
Restart by typing Y - and let it scan your pc.
======
Also run a hard drive test.
SeaTools for DOS tutorial - ISO to CD or a USB stick.
http://knowledge.seagate.com/articles/en_US/FAQ/201271en?language=en_US


----------

